# Request reply in Mail



## gordsboyroy (Nov 7, 2007)

Does anyone know how to request a reply or verifiction of receipt in Mail on a G4 running 10.3.9?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure that Mail has that feature. The place to look for your version of Mail is in the help.


----------

